# Hashimoto's/hypothyroidism & help with recent lab results!



## sa103 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am currently taking 112mcg of Synthroid only and have been feeling extremely tired and cold. After my endocrinologist viewed my recent lab results below, the only thing she suggested was to take 2000 IU's daily of Vitamin D3 and said everything else looked fine. Am I wrong or doesn't it seem that an adjustment in medication is in order? She recommended I continue taking the same synthroid dosage. Your thoughts please, anyone! What should I do next? I also have an appointment on Oct 28th for an ultrasound for what seems to be an enlarged lymph node found by my endo. I'm hoping and praying that it is nothing to worry about.

T3 Free,Serum *1.80 pg/mL* (Reference Range: 2.0-4.4 pg/mL)

T4 Free (Direct) *1.82 ng/dL* (Reference Range: 0.82-1.77 ng/dL)

TSH *0.807 uIU/mL* (Reference Range: 0.450-4 .500 uIU/mL)

Thyroglobulin with Anti-TG Ab *<1.0 IU/mL* (Reference Range: 0.0-0.9 IU/mL)

Lab generated Thyroglobulin, Serum *<0.1 ng/mL* (Reference Range: 1.5-38.5 ng/mL)

Vitamin D *20.8 ng/mL* (Reference Range: 30.0-100.0 ng/mL)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If those were my labs I would request Cytomel 5mcg and reduce levothyroxine to 100mcg. I felt like hyper crap when my FT-4 was in high range. You need to focus on obtaining 3/4 range FT-4 and 3/4 range of FT-3.

Your D should be in subscription 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks - retest then take non prescription 5K IU daily and retest in 2 months. I doubt highly that 2K IU daily will make any difference with your D being 20.8


----------



## sa103 (Aug 30, 2012)

She seems to be against cytomel as I suggested that myself in the past. I guess it's time to find a new endo. Thank you Lovlkn for your quick response and your recommendations : )


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I second Lovlkn's suggestion--you look to be a very poor converter as evidenced by your high FT4 and low FT3, so a T3 medication would be very helpful. Also, 2,000 IU of Vitamin D a day is not going to make much of a difference, you need a much bigger dose than that. I would definitely start doctor shopping! You don't necessarily need an endo, just someone who is well versed in thyroid meds and other overall labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Yes; I do believe Lovlkn is spot on here. Time to go doctor shopping if you have the energy. That FT3 is so low, you must feel horrible!

And please get your ferritin checked as well.


----------



## sa103 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Jenny V and Andros, I appreciate your input.

Andros, I actually dd get my Ferritin checked and it showed as:

Ferritin, Serum *24.0 ng/mL* (Reference Range 15-150 ng/mL)

Based on this, you think it should still be closer to 100 ng/mL?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sa103,

You are definitely low on Ferritin and that definitely has an effect on feeling fatigue. Your thyroid labs ( primarily FT-3) , your D and your Ferritin all need to be in better shape for you to feel your best.

I was in the same situation as you - it took me 3 endo's and 3 GP's before I found a doctor willing to work with me. I see a DO now and he luckily ignores my TSH completely and only doses on my Free's. At one point I was seeing 2 doctors at the same time - it can take awhile to find the right one - be patient and more importantly - be "insistent" on what you want.

Ferritin levels will go up and down with your monthly period. Try and test the same time in your cycle. I would suggest Floridix iron supplement as it's liquid and better to tolerate. You can also try the cheapo ferrous sulfate tiny red pills - those made me ill. Be sure and take 4 hours on either side of your levothyroxine.



> You don't necessarily need an endo, just someone who is well versed in thyroid meds and other overall labs.


Ditto above what JennyV said.


----------



## sa103 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovlkn, thank you : )

I am making an appointment with my GP who has been great, I'm hoping she can help me with this so I can get my energy back to where it used to be. This site rocks and I am very grateful to have found it!


----------

